# Griddle dilema



## Bytor (May 20, 2020)

I'm looking into getting a griddle.  I have a little griddle that works nice on my grill, it's just too small at times.  I have been looking at the following three griddles.

Blackstone - Wallyworld has the 36" for $274
Pit Boss - Ace has their 36" for $299
Chargriller - Lowes has their new 36" for 299  








						Flat Iron® Gas Griddle
					

The Versatile, flat top portable grill, is able to do everything a traditional grill can and so much more. The Char-Griller Flat Iron® Gas Griddle is the ultimate backyard tool. Grill Burgers,Barbecue and more!




					www.chargriller.com
				




I currently have a Chargriller duo that is around 6 years old.  I know they tend to be on the cheaper side, but my grill has served me well and this unit looks pretty nice. I haven't seen any reviews on the unit, so I'm kind of ruling it out.  I see Blackstone mentioned here and on other forums with good reviews.  I really haven't seen much on the Pit Boss unit.  The Camp Chef is sort of out of my price range and I have heard mixed reviews of the unit, though mainly due to the front grease removal.  

I'm thinking 36" is rather large for the majority of  my cooks, though anything smaller only comes with two burners.  I'm thinking that for the extra 10" or so with the 36" versus a smaller one, two more burners would make for better heat distribution on the top.  I'm really considering the Blackstone, I just wanted to see if there's anything I am overlooking.

Thanks


----------



## TNJAKE (May 20, 2020)

I have the Blackstone 28 pro series. Has a built on lid and the 36 they have for 274 doesn't. Love mine. Plenty big enough for my family of 6. Havent got close to needing more room. Being able to close down the lid is nice. Helps melting things fast versus having to use a tiny dome. Just food for thought


----------



## Ooaaronoo (May 20, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I have the Blackstone 28 pro series. Has a built on lid and the 36 they have for 274 doesn't. Love mine. Plenty big enough for my family of 6. Havent got close to needing more room. Being able to close down the lid is nice. Helps melting things fast versus having to use a tiny dome. Just food for thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the lid keep it clean from dust and debris?


----------



## TNJAKE (May 20, 2020)

Ooaaronoo said:


> Does the lid keep it clean from dust and debris?


Yeah I have a full cover for it though.


----------



## Ooaaronoo (May 20, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Yeah I have a full cover for it though.


Even better.. I'm trying to convince the wife we need one.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 20, 2020)

Lid is nice for melting cheese on smashburgers or cheesesteaks. Close it down versus using a dome that cant cover all your food at once


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 20, 2020)

Ooaaronoo said:


> Even better.. I'm trying to convince the wife we need one.




 This just may be a situation where it is better to ask forgiveness than permission.


----------



## Ooaaronoo (May 20, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> This just may be a situation where it is better to ask forgiveness than permission.


I do that with everything involving golf


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 20, 2020)

Ooaaronoo said:


> I do that with everything involving golf




It must have been about a week or so ago, my wife and I saw a Blackstone commercial on TV.  
Her comment was " Oh, that looks cool.  I wonder how well it works?"
I knew right then and there, if/when I want a Blackstone, I already have the WAF.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 20, 2020)

Sam's Club has their 36" for $199 right now.  Worth buying a griddle just to make smash burgers!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 20, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I have the Blackstone 28 pro series. Has a built on lid



I have 28" that just using a rubber maid cover right now.  Searching for a lid.  Griddle has holes in it that look like could install a hood but can't seem to find one?  Yours looks great!!!


----------



## mike243 (May 20, 2020)

Love my older model Blackstone 36" you can load 1 down in a hurry, I wish mine had the lid, I am going to make 1 for mine shortly


----------



## TNJAKE (May 20, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I have 28" that just using a rubber maid cover right now.  Searching for a lid.  Griddle has holes in it that look like could install a hood but can't seem to find one?  Yours looks great!!!


Yeah I love the look of the pro series. The dome lid is great. They make a hard cover for your Blackstone that you may like








						Blackstone 28 in. Griddle Hard Cover 5003 - The Home Depot
					

Protect your griddle top from the elements with the 28 in. Griddle Hard Cover. The hard cover includes 2 brackets to hang the cover off the back of your griddle when not in use. 2 handles make it easy



					www.homedepot.com
				




It looks like it has enough clearance to throw on to melt some cheese for a few seconds


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 20, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Yeah I love the look of the pro series. The dome lid is great.



Just got to looking at your back yard.  I am seriously jealous!


----------



## Bytor (May 20, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I have the Blackstone 28 pro series. Has a built on lid and the 36 they have for 274 doesn't. Love mine. Plenty big enough for my family of 6. Havent got close to needing more room. Being able to close down the lid is nice. Helps melting things fast versus having to use a tiny dome. Just food for thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TNJAKE, do you think the two burner option provides for adequate heat distribution, e.g., do you have hot spots needing to  attend to?


----------



## jcam222 (May 20, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I have the Blackstone 28 pro series. Has a built on lid and the 36 they have for 274 doesn't. Love mine. Plenty big enough for my family of 6. Havent got close to needing more room. Being able to close down the lid is nice. Helps melting things fast versus having to use a tiny dome. Just food for thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Blackstone that will last me a long time. I need an excuse to sell it or gift it so can get one with a lid. That is one awesome feature


----------



## TNJAKE (May 20, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Just got to looking at your back yard.  I am seriously jealous!








I live a mile into the woods on 15ac with no neighbors. Love it


----------



## TNJAKE (May 20, 2020)

Bytor said:


> TNJAKE, do you think the two burner option provides for adequate heat distribution, e.g., do you have hot spots needing to  attend to?


Its 2 knobs but has 4 burner tubes. Perfect even heat


----------



## Bytor (May 21, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Its 2 knobs but has 4 burner tubes. Perfect even heat


Well, I pulled the trigger and got the 28" Pro series with the lid.  Man, these things must be popular as it was a hard find to get.  Thanks again TNJake on the recommendation.  This is exactly what I need and was looking for.

The problem now is that I'm running out of space on my patio and need to expand it.  Time to add another project to the list. ........


----------



## TNJAKE (May 21, 2020)

Bytor said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger and got the 28" Pro series with the lid.  Man, these things must be popular as it was a hard find to get.  Thanks again TNJake on the recommendation.  This is exactly what I need and was looking for.
> 
> The problem now is that I'm running out of space on my patio and need to expand it.  Time to add another project to the list. ........


Cool man. You're gonna love it. I have the same patio problem. Let us know how you like the griddle. Put a heavy first seasoning on it


----------



## Bytor (May 27, 2020)

ETA is tomorrow and it's supposed to pour for at least the next 2 days  
These units seem to be completely sold out around here now.  I'm thinking that's a good sign!!


----------

